# Montreal - RPG Gaming -  Le Valet d'Coeur



## tecmes (Feb 25, 2012)

(Games are mostly in english, but playing will be in french)

De nouveaux développements au Valet d'Coeur...

À partir du 10 mars, il y aura des parties accessibles de Jdr le samedi et le dimanche, une fin de semaine sur deux, de 13h à 17h.

Samedi : D&D4 (ou autres jeux trad, indy ou narratif suivant demande future). DM: tecmes (note: je ne suis pas un employé du Valet)

Dimanche : Pathfinder Society (DM: Israël, du Valet)

Les parties sont ouvertes, pas besoin de prévenir, mais surveillez ce fil pour des détails.


----------

